
How to #stopTrump with A/B testing - zackliscio
http://blog.naytev.com/test-to-stop-trump/
======
tyingq
Seems to depend heavily on the hypothesis that a carefully crafted message
would sway an uncommitted voter away from Trump.

I'm not convinced that works. He has done a fairly good job of showing there's
a strong correlation between "any kind of exposure, good or bad", and success.

You run the risk of doing the exact opposite of what your goal is.

~~~
kogus
Like him or not, I think it's fair to say that Trump's messages have been very
carefully crafted indeed. It's not just a matter of "any press is good press".
He's not as dumb as he seems.

~~~
tyingq
He seems pretty squarely in the "any press is good press" camp. Sure, he's
picking the messages, some that I'm sure he knows won't be well received.

 _" The funny thing is that even a critical story, which may be hurtful
personally, can be very valuable to your business....But the point is that we
got a lot of attention, and that alone creates value..."_

~~~
ktRolster
A couple months ago the WSJ had an article that analyzed his messaging
technique. They showed how he will choose a theme, test it out in a smaller
audience (for example, the speeches he gives as he crosses the country and
most people ignore). If the audiences respond well to it, then he tries it
again for a larger audience. If they don't respond well, then he drops it.

That, of course, in addition to his several decades polishing his messaging
techniques in the public eye (some people would call them click-bait
techniques, but whatever).

------
ktRolster
_" The vast majority of people who engaged with our test were willing to add
their opinion to the comment thread without feeling any obligation to read the
link they were commenting on."_

~~~
robsears
Well at least they reached their target audience.

